# Problème de changement de langue avec Eurosport Player sur l'Apple TV



## BenParadis (11 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je regarde Eurosport avec la nouvelle Application sur l'Apple TV... mais je le reçois uniquement en anglais!!! Je ne trouve pas le "bouton" pour changer la langue...  Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution? Merci


----------



## BenParadis (11 Juin 2017)

en anglais et Néerlandais!   Ils ont du oublier qu'il y a aussi la Wollonie en Belgique où on parle...FRANCAIS!


----------



## fxgau (24 Septembre 2017)

C’est normal car Eurosport est présent sur les bouquets gratuits en Angleterre et Allemagne et pays bas pour la version française faut être abonné


----------

